# adb installer for Mac users 2-2-12



## northmendo (Jan 13, 2012)

Myself and a couple other members have been working on a fully automated Mac only root tool for the Kindle Fire. It should be ready in a few days. When it's done it will replace this one for now. The new tool will be found

*Here*

Today I finished a fully automated version of the installer (Mac Only). I have included the script as well in case you wanna see whats going on. It may work on linux as well. There are only a couple commands I'm not sure about for linux users.

Download and open this disk image to set up the sdk

If you wanna use the installer just double click it like any other app.

If you wanna run the script and see the read out go to the terminal and type

sh /Volumes/Install_adb/installer_script.sh (if you chose this method you will be able to see if anything goes wrong.)

*If you get an error about not having a java runtime environment let software update install one and re-run the script.*

*If there are any problems please let me know.*

*If you wanna buy me a drink for my time go Here.*

*Also don't forget to hit the thanks button if this helped you.*


----------



## elliotthj91 (Jul 9, 2011)

script works flawlessly but I can never get adb to recognize my galaxy nexus though that it is not caused by the script


----------



## northmendo (Jan 13, 2012)

Have you tried updating the sdk?

Open the terminal and enter the following.

open ~/android-sdk/tools/android


----------

